# Complex or single property??



## Dodger1music (May 12, 2014)

Hi guys, I'm serious about buying in turkey, thinking about the bodrum area. The next dilemma is the pros and cons of a villa on a complex or a single property not on a complex... Any advice or opinions about buying on a complex ... Many thanks


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi, It's a very personal thing. I went for a single property not on a complex. Reasons why I did this: 
a) I am in control of my own facilities; if I want the pool open early or closed late in the year I can do it and not be restricted by site rules.
b) No issues relating to annual maintenance charges, neither problems with non-payers or change in costs.
c) More privacy and totally clear land boundaries.
d) More conducive to year-round living.
Downsides:
1) No on-site security. I have put in an alarm, locks, bars on windows and external lighting but it' not the same as video cameras and security guards.
2) You're on your own when you need help. Whether it is plumbing or looking after your keys. Thankfully I have fab neighbours.
3) Probably not so easy to let out for holidays than a sitesi would be.
4) Can be a little further from the shops, depending on location.
5) Costs of running your own pool vs. sharing a bigger pool with a complex.
Good luck!


----------



## Karl Mula (Jul 18, 2014)

Alex is right. Especially about living in a private place in winter when the holiday coasts are empty.
I have been living in Turkey for over 40 years and have a private home for summer and a home inside a compound for winter.


----------



## cino3406 (Sep 26, 2014)

Bodrum is the best area which has the fastest development future all in turkey. .


----------



## PS51 (Sep 7, 2014)

As Alexdhabi says its personal choice. We have a place on a small (16 ) complex. Whilst I like the idea of the independence that a single property gives, I like the fact that our neighbours will be able to check out our place. Our groundsman has a key and he airs the place too. There are restrictions in so far as Siteses have rules and regs, but most are for the common good


----------

